# Windows media player or center not on computer



## nospmahm (Nov 18, 2006)

Both Windiws media player and center are on 2 of my win 7 32 Bit computers.
I have searched my Win 7 64 bit computer for 3 days and there is not a sign of it anywhere. I must have accidently (Perhaps stupidly) uninstalled it. 
I went through Programs and Features/Turn Windows Features on or off/Media Features shows Win Media Center and Player are both checked but no files are on the Computer.
I really need to download Windows Media Center and Player for Win 7 64 Bit

* HELP*


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I have it on my 64 bit Win 7.
Go to computer in the start menu and then in the upper right corner type in media center.
It will start searching the whole computer for media center. I would really be surprised if it doesn't exist on your computer.

On my PC, it isn't listed in the programs available to be deleted from the control panel so I don't think you could have deleted your media center.

If you have the original install CD you could do a repair and perhaps get it back if it is not installed in you win7 system.

BTW, this is probably not the best forum to find/cure problems on Win7.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

On my 64 bit Win7 VM, Windows Media Center shows up in the start menu. Properties show the target as: %windir%\ehome\ehshell.exe 
Start in is: %windir%\ehome

Does that help?


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

sevenforums.com


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Media player should be available on all versions of Windows 7, Media center is not part of the more basic versions that you may get from some retailers systems as the base OS..I believe you would need HOme Premium or higher to get Media Center.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Media Player is available with Windows 7 Home, Professional, and Ultimate. Windows 7 N Edition does not include Media Player.


----------

